# Turkey Vultures



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The last couple of years I've noticed a lot of Turkey Vultures along the Wasatch front. They are circling above Bountiful all day today. They must be migrating through here? I just don't remember ever seeing them in the past.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Something smells up that way.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gut piles.


Those vultures are everywhere...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

They are all along the front. I was hunting actual turkeys to no avail a couple years ago (I sure suck at turkey hunting). I got frustrated and decided to hunt squirrels instead. Popped off a couple rounds and all the sudden I had 6 of em circling over my head. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I see turkey vultures all the time here in Utah county. In Springville, I see several all summer that hang out by the Walgreens and the Burger King. 

Not sure those businesses want that kind of association.


----------

